# My VR Woodmod has to go to hospital for an operation :(



## zadiac (24/11/15)

My VR Woodmod is sick! The buffalo horn is shrinking (actually shrinking) and is also pulling away from the copper plate! I'm so sad about this!







Luckily Vaughan Richards (the creator of this awesome mod) said I can send it in and he'll replace the top and bottom caps with stabilized wood and fit a brand new 510 as well, all at his cost. That is just awesome.
Going to send her in after Christmas as he said he won't be able to do it before then as he's too busy.
Still very sad that I'll have to part with her for more than a month


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/15)

Very sad but great the mod maker is gonna fix it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/15)

Ah man, that sucks, sorry to hear that bud. Kudos to Vaughan Richards for sorting you out though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/11/15)

Shux such an expensive mod and it's splitting after a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (24/11/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Shux such an expensive mod and it's splitting after a few months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's a bummer, but I'm not mad about it. Even Vaughan was surprised and upset that the buffalo horn is actually shrinking and that's why he offered to replace it with stabilized wood for free as well as a new model 510 for it. Very noble of him. He could have said it's out of warranty and sorry, can't help you, but he didn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/15)

Wishing your mod a good procedure @zadiac !
Let us know how it goes
Sounds like you will have a better product in the end


----------



## blujeenz (24/11/15)

@zadiac Im wondering if that horn was stabilized with resin or if its just the drier climate here in SA that caused the shrinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @zadiac Im wondering if that horn was stabilized with resin or if its just the drier climate here in SA that caused the shrinking.



Good question, when I first read the OP I thought it might be the climate change. Would be interesting to know what caused it.


----------



## zadiac (25/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> @zadiac Im wondering if that horn was stabilized with resin or if its just the drier climate here in SA that caused the shrinking.





DoubleD said:


> Good question, when I first read the OP I thought it might be the climate change. Would be interesting to know what caused it.



Yes, I think it's the drier climate that's causing it. Hopefully the stabilized wood replacement will be better, although I was informed by Rob O'Neil some time ago that even stabilized wood can warp when changing countries and climates. Let's hope not.


----------



## zadiac (25/11/15)

Wow, just received an awesome mail from the mod maker Vaughan Richards.
He said he'll cover the shipping to him and back to me completely. It won't cost me a cent.
What an awesome guy he is!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## DoubleD (25/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Wow, just received an awesome mail from the mod maker Vaughan Richards.
> He said he'll cover the shipping to him and back to me completely. It won't cost me a cent.
> What an awesome guy he is!



Now that's class


----------



## Genosmate (25/11/15)

zadiac said:


> Wow, just received an awesome mail from the mod maker Vaughan Richards.
> He said he'll cover the shipping to him and back to me completely. It won't cost me a cent.
> What an awesome guy he is!


Certainly proves he's one of the good guys.but also proves you have got something which is hand crafted and unique and not knocked up on a cnc machine.if it was he could just send you replacement caps and not need it back to match the caps to the mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

